# E-mail merge from an Excel report



## mcarbo (Apr 11, 2007)

I have an Excel spreadsheet that has names. I need to automate those names into an E-mail template. Some names will go in the To and CC fields and others will be included in the e-mail template- like a Word mail merge letter. Can this be done? I am willing to purchase software that makes this happen!

Thank you


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Have you tried Sarching this Forum for Excel emails, there was one recently that does it using VB Macros.


----------



## mcarbo (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried... I could not find it. I even search merge Excel to Outlook E-mail and nothing.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

This is one 
http://forums.techguy.org/business-...-problem-e-mail-macro.html?highlight=firefytr


----------

